# Robert Stanley Holland b. 29/03/1929



## Duncaninfrance (Mar 5, 2012)

I am trying to confirm that Robert Stanley Holland served at some time as a First Engineer with P&O after his national service (1947/49)
Did anyone know him / serve with him after 1949 and if so could they confirm a date and ship please.
Many thanks
Duncan Andrews. SSAFA Caseworker, France.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Robert Stanley Flectcher of late, of Slade Prison-Rember him?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

david freeman said:


> Robert Stanley Flectcher of late, of Slade Prison-Rember him?


Correction - it was *Norman *Stanley Fletcher who tormented Mr Mackay.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent somebody remembers fletcher, How about open all hours as well?
Apologises for not remembering Norman was the title??? Memories and age becomes me??
So sorry if I have offended anybody out there!!!


----------

